# That about gets it !



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Problem is , is that it does'nt go through concrete.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you ice fishing or what???????? I don't get it ?:jester:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

This was the first time I saw a sectional being used. I was not aware you could put a hotsy in front of a pressure washer and use it as a jetter/steamer. It was new to me.


----------

